# Athlon 64 --> cosa installare?

## Kind_of_blue

Mi hanno regalato un portatile usato, un Acer Aspire 1520 con un processore Athlon 64.

Sto ancora decidendo se adottarlo o meno (problemi di temperatura e peso) e mi facevo delle domandine:

con un processore a 64 bit, ma non nuovo (!) 3200+ mi conviene buttarmi sula gentoo a 64bit?

Flash a parte, leggendo i post, che però vanno avanti da un po, non capisco lo stato dell'arte delle rinunce da fare per usare il profilo a 64 bit (in realtà mi interessa solo wine ... il resto delle cose che uso dovrebbero ndre via lisce).

Con compiz ci sono difficoltà maggiori che con X86?

----------

## lavish

wine su amd64 funziona esattamente come su x86 visto che viene compilato a 32bit

----------

## cloc3

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sto ancora decidendo se adottarlo o meno (problemi di temperatura e peso)

 

te lo hanno regalato,quindi...

attento ai problemi di temperatura.

----------

## djinnZ

gentoo 64 qualche piccola rogna in più (tutte risolvibilissime) per via delle doppie librerie la ha, grande incremento di prestazioni tra 64 e 32 non c'è, si porta via un bel pò di spazio in più.

Visto che ho tutti gli altri sistemi a 32 e non ho voglia di compilare apposta per il protatile ne ho fatto a meno per ora ma non vedo perchè no.

Se è il portatile che penso io (con hd da 60 lentissimo e chipset nvidia) c'è qualche problemino a fargli riconoscere tutto (il modem non ne vuol sapere proprio) e non sembra per niente un amd64 ma a caval donato...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Beh, si ... non lo volevo bruciare in piazza

piu che altro mi chiedevo se, dato il processore, fosse pretenzioso lapproccio ai 64bit

----------

## djinnZ

Non è questione di processore ma di assoluta lentezza di tutto il resto (se è quello che credo) a compilarci una gentoo "dedicata". Poi come ti ho detto tra 32 e 64 non è che ci sia tutta questa diffrenza, sia in bene che in male.

----------

## flocchini

io ho usato gentoo a 64bit su un athlon 64 3200+ (newcastle, skt 754, 2.2Ghz) per un annetto prima di aggiornare la cpu e i tempi di compilazione erano ottimi. Avevo un raptor come hdd ma anche delle normalissime ddr400 in single channel. Insomma, se vuoi provare gentoo a 64bit per sfizio sappi che avrai qualche gratttacapo in piu' ma non sono certo i tempi di compilazione a doverti spaventare imho

----------

## TwoMinds

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> attento ai problemi di temperatura.

 

...per problemi di temperatura e aumento della durata della batteria con un Athlon64 si puo' undervoltare la cpu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-245197-highlight-cpupw.html ...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Quando si dice cu*o ... il mio vicino mi ha regalato due sodimm da un giga pc2700 perfette per l'inspiron ... (2 giga è il massimo che può sostenere).

mi sono lanciato sull'amd64 ... 

Il modem ac97 è andato su al volo con slmodem ... e il disco (da 100 Giga ... ma non so se è l'originale) è abbastanza veloce ... speriamo ...

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> e il disco (da 100 Giga ... ma non so se è l'originale) è abbastanza veloce ...

 

sicuramente no, l'originale che ricordo io è un chiodo da 60GB a 3000 rpm o giù di li.

----------

## paccio84

Io uso gentoo come server su amd athlon64 sk939e ho usato la versione "amd64", devo dire che tutti i programmi funzionano come se avessi usato l'archittetura x86 a 32 bit.

Per quanto riguarda netscape-flash basta che emergi ndiswrapper e dai il seguente comando:

> ndiswrapper -v -a -i

E avrai firefox o altri browser che hai messo con il plugin flash emulato a 32 bit.

Le prestazioni a 64 bit sono maggiori se fai calcoli a virgola mobile.

Ciao

Federico

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Quando si dice cu*o ... il mio vicino mi ha regalato due sodimm da un giga pc2700 perfette per l'inspiron ... (2 giga è il massimo che può sostenere).
> 
> mi sono lanciato sull'amd64 ... 
> 
> Il modem ac97 è andato su al volo con slmodem ... e il disco (da 100 Giga ... ma non so se è l'originale) è abbastanza veloce ... speriamo ...

 

sbav sbav.

Me ne vendi una?  :Razz: 

----------

## TwoMinds

 *paccio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> > ndiswrapper -v -a -i
> 
> E avrai firefox o altri browser che hai messo con il plugin flash emulato a 32 bit.
> ...

 

...forse qui c'è un po' di confusione...

```

twominds@proton ~ $ eix nspluginwrapper

* net-www/nspluginwrapper

     Available versions:  ~*0.9.91.2 ~*0.9.91.3 ~*0.9.91.4

     Homepage:            http://www.gibix.net/projects/nspluginwrapper/

     Description:         Netscape Plugin Wrapper - Load 32bit plugins on 64bit browser

twominds@proton ~ $ eix ndiswrapper

[I] net-wireless/ndiswrapper

     Available versions:  1.33 (~)1.34 (~)1.35 (~)1.36 (~)1.37 (~)1.38 (~)1.39 (~)1.40 (~)1.41 (~)1.42

     Installed versions:  1.42(13:28:48 17/04/2007)(-debug kernel_linux usb)

     Homepage:            http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Wrapper for using Windows drivers for some wireless cards

```

...nb: ndiswrapper a 64bit richiede driver Win64...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

mmmhhh ... ho installato kde ... e non sono un granchè soddisfatto.

quando lancio un emerge -s ... passano parecchi secondi prima che parta il search

e per esempio emergedo kmail ... ad un certo punto rimane con la spia di accesso al disco accesa, senza che in konsole prosegua nella compilazione.

In generale vedo che mentre compila, fa fatica pure a spostare il cursore del mouse ... neanche con il mio vecchio centrino succede!

può essere dovuto alle scelte che ho fatto sul disco?

```

/boot --> 100Mb --> ext2

/swap --> 1Gb

/ --> 80 Gb --> Xfs

```

su 100 giga, volendo separare la ROOT, HOME, USR/PORTAGE ... di che dimensioni le devo fare?

Oppure a qualche pasticcio delle flags?:

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fweb -ftracer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fweb -ftracer"

```

Per tornare eventualmente ai 32 bit ... con un processore a 64 ... che "march" e che flags devo mettere? quelle a 64 usando il ramo a 32 ... oppure devo mettere le flags di un athlon a 32?

----------

## lavish

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> In generale vedo che mentre compila, fa fatica pure a spostare il cursore del mouse ... neanche con il mio vecchio centrino succede!
> 
> può essere dovuto alle scelte che ho fatto sul disco?

 

No, puo' essere dovuto al fatto che se vuoi lavorare mentre compili, e' doveroso mettere PORTAGE_NICENESS in make.conf

Per dettagli

```
man make.conf
```

----------

## Kind_of_blue

```
PORTAGE_NICENESS=13
```

ma i piccoli hang del mouse li ho pure quando faccio un sync ... non necessariamente nella compilazione ... e questo mi sembra strano

----------

## GiRa

Problemi di DMA: ogni volta che accedi al disco hai rogne.

----------

## Elbryan

prova a configurare hdparm.. (va emerso ed aggiunto al boot tramite rc-update add hdparm)..

occhio che portesti fare danni  :Razz: 

Inoltre io ti sconsiglio vivamente di utilizzare emerge -s per i search bensì piuttosto di affidarti ad eix (lo trovo fantastico).

Ah.. ogni tanto (tipo dopo ogni emerge --sync) ricordati di fare update-eix sennò ti trovi con la roba vecchiotta.

Io mi son fatto un alias nella bashrc.

alias update-emerge="emerge --sync && update-eix" così non ci penso più  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...ci sono dei piccoli hang a volte su amd64... nel forum qualcuno ha scritto a riguardo... se non lo si era capito uso Gentoo64 e Gentoo32 sullo stesso portatile Athlon64 3000+... ho due installazione separate per scelta e non uso mai chroot o similia...

Uso:

CFLAGS 32bit: "-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS 64bit: uguali

...le use le trovi ovunque sul forum...

...le due installazioni sono uguali, ragionevolmente non consideranto i 32/64bit...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Ok ... scoperto il problema che portava alle mancate compilazioni e agli hangup

la USE kdeenablefinal su architettura AMD64 ha degli effetti devastanti per quanto riguarda il consumo di memoria ... molto piu che su X86 ... questo viene da osservazioni empiriche

Con la use attivata, nella compilazione di Kmail ... mi occupava completamente i 2 giga di memoria e dopo un po rallentava fino a quando si fermava, pur senza errori ... disattivata la use, kmail viene compilato in 4 minuti senza andare oltre i 600 mega

----------

## GiRa

Io ho 1GB di RAM e non ho mai swappato. Ho la suddetta USE abilitata.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

@GiRa

Se non lo avessi ritenuto strano ... non avrei sottolineato il fatto che e' una osservazione empirica (con 2 giga di ram si dovrebbe potere compilare questo mondo e pure quell'altro con la Use attiva )

----------

## GiRa

Ho AMD64.

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   Quando si dice cu*o ... il mio vicino mi ha regalato due sodimm da un giga pc2700 perfette per l'inspiron ... (2 giga è il massimo che può sostenere).
> 
> mi sono lanciato sull'amd64 ... 
> 
> Il modem ac97 è andato su al volo con slmodem ... e il disco (da 100 Giga ... ma non so se è l'originale) è abbastanza veloce ... speriamo ... 
> ...

 

Dopo 5 mesi mi son deciso a prenderla sta RAM... in arrivo la prossima settimana un banco nuovo nuovo (si fa per dire) da 1GB...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## noice

anche io ho un Amd64 3200+ (hp zv5191ea) e l'unico problema in compilazione me l'ha dato eclipse (ho 512 di ram) ed ho risolto ripiegando sulla versione pre-compilata..per il resto le compilazioni vanno liscie..

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

io uso felicemente amd64 su un dual xeon emt64 a parte qualche problemuccio con il raid sata e l'utilizzo di samba per la condivisione di alcuni applicativi la macchina va come una saetta e compila un  -udn world in 4 ore circa...

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho un Turion64 nel notebook e uso amd64 con buone performance, ma sarei tentato di provare a compilare tutto con x86... è una cavolata secondo voi?

PS. TwoMinds come si fa ad avere due installazioni senza chroot? Usi partizioni diverse?

----------

